# roller question..



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had good luck using a foam roller.
Comes out almost as smooth as spraying.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

+2 on the foam roller for the smoothest finish on your cabinet painting project. :thumbsup:


----------



## VAProPainter (Jan 29, 2014)

Make it 3 for the foam roller, especially the orange cover made by Whizz.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not aware of a finish difference between a good polyester roller cover and a microfiber cover given the same nap height.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

jeffnc said:


> I'm not aware of a finish difference between a good polyester roller cover and a microfiber cover given the same nap height.



Microfibers tend to leave a more 'open' type texture (for lack of a better word). Woven naps generally leave a tighter stipple that doesn't change much as the paint dries. 

I seem to get smoother overall results with microfiber rollers because the texture they leave seems to flow out more than with woven naps. 

In this pic you can see the open texture left by a microfiber immediately after application. As it dries, the paint flows out to a smoother texture. 
I haven't had much luck using microfiber rollers with quicker drying paints like Aura, because there jut isn't time for the paint to flow out before it dries. 

Just some observations I have made on how microfibers work with my specific style of painting. And not all microfiber rollers are the same.


----------



## mopower440 (Dec 30, 2013)

As far as laying the primer down, the microfiber is leaving the most sprayed looking finish, even compared to my whizz foam roller! Looks great. But the cabinet coat paint I'm using has such a short working time its not flowing out as nice as the primer. This paint is very thick. Almost like motor oil..


----------



## SawDusty (Dec 5, 2012)

I've had pretty good luck with foam rollers... even on metal doors.


----------



## dodihere (Jul 2, 2012)

Foam roller, just finished painting huge baseboards/trim in an old craftsman bungalow, use the foam roller for your last coat of paint.


----------



## dodihere (Jul 2, 2012)

mopower440 said:


> As far as laying the primer down, the microfiber is leaving the most sprayed looking finish, even compared to my whizz foam roller! Looks great. But the cabinet coat paint I'm using has such a short working time its not flowing out as nice as the primer. This paint is very thick. Almost like motor oil..


Try Floetrol.


----------



## mopower440 (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't think I can use it with this paint. Its insl-x cabinet coat. Some kind of hybrid stuff. Acrylic. But cleans up with water. They say to not even reduce it but if need be for spraying use 8 ounces of water per gallon of paint..


----------



## sbm2012 (Feb 11, 2014)

I am interested to hear your experience with Cabinetcoat paint. I have a gallon downstairs that I am about to start testing with. If it goes well I will be redoing my kitchen cabinets. I purchased the Whizz foam rollers from Lowes to apply.


----------



## dodihere (Jul 2, 2012)

I am interested in the acrylic finish and how it dries over the surface. Assuming the reason why it is a thicker application.


----------



## mopower440 (Dec 30, 2013)

I emailed the company about the cabinet coat paint not leveling as good as all the reviews, they told me to use a short nap LAMBS WOOL roller. I have so far, used the microfiber and the high density foam roller, why would a lambs wool roller make any difference..?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I hate foam rollers so I'm staying out of this one.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

mopower440 said:


> I emailed the company about the cabinet coat paint not leveling as good as all the reviews, they told me to use a short nap LAMBS WOOL roller. I have so far, used the microfiber and the high density foam roller, why would a lambs wool roller make any difference..?


I can't think of any reason except that wool rollers pick up and hold more material which leads to a thicker coat. A thicker coat dries slower and will flow out more. 

I don't know that you can easily find a mini lambs wool roller, I've never seen one.


----------



## mopower440 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ya. No sense in trying to find one. The microfiber I got holds more than enough paint


----------

